
Entrepreneurs Rise in Ashes of India’s Caste System  - pavs
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/world/asia/11caste.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all
======
FraaJad
The most important quotes from the article for the western reader who thinks
that some how Caste should enter every discussion about India. "Caste has no
impact on life today,". . “It is no longer a barrier.”

I cannot speak for the entire subcontinent, but as a South Indian from one of
the "working/middle" castes (like the subject of this article), caste has
never stopped me or anybody in my extended family/friend circle in getting
education and jobs to the best of our abilities.

~~~
daniel-cussen
An East Asian in Paraguay (perhaps Korean, I'm not sure) was very successful,
really very rich. Part of the economic elite, so being Asian did not stop him
from doing well in business. Being Asian did not prevent his children from
getting an education at the country's best school, either.

But he couldn't belong to the country club because the de facto and de juro
policy is that Asians (among others, I guess) can't join. Really, it's in the
rules.

So, what I'm getting it is, jobs and education aside, is there still stuff you
couldn't do? I doubt it's written into rules like it is in Paraguay, but are
there places you can't go, invitations you won't get, and people you can't
date?

~~~
FraaJad
There is nothing that I was not able to do in pubic life because of who I am,
or specifically what my last name is (last names are give away your caste and
geographical location).

In fact the question baffles me because I get the impression people from the
west still think that there are public places in India that stop people from
certain castes from entering or participating. Wow!

Country club is a private institution, they can make up whatever rules they
want. I don't see a problem with that.

~~~
sandGorgon
_There is nothing that I was not able to do in pubic life because of who I am,
or specifically what my last name is (last names are give away your caste and
geographical location)._

presumably except dating and marriage - which is still beholden to the very
hard lines of caste.

disclaimer: I am an exception to that rule - but just barely made it.

------
cageface
Proving, once again, that the secret to power is money. In fact, I think the
most useful way to think about money is to think of it as virtualized power.

------
kemiller
Hmm. Description of Nadar caste in wikipedia does not seem to suggest it is a
lower caste.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nadar_(caste)>

Can anyone confirm or deny?

~~~
train_robber
A bit complicated actually. According to the state government of Kerala, for
purposes of reservation (a form of positive discrimination), they are
classified as a 'Backward Community'.

The line is so blurry atleast in my part of the country (Kerala state, South
India) that it is increasingly difficult to say whether a caste is lower or
upper from day-to-day life.

------
muriithi
The article has too little meat around it.

A quick Google search revealed that Chezi K. Ganesan is the President of
VinChip Systems Inc

<http://www.vinchip.com/>

------
sabat
Reference: [http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-techsupport-caste-
arise...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/new-techsupport-caste-arises-in-
india,4906/)

